
Show HN: Teleportal – easy p2p persistent video portals - carlsverre
https://github.com/carlsverre/teleportal
======
carlsverre
Looking for feedback/ideas/contributions. So far this is working well at my
company for having permanent links between rooms in different offices. Things
that might be useful/fun to add:

1\. better theme - I didn't spend any time on the default looks/feel. Channel
selection is low hanging fruit (dropdown might be better) 2\. make channel
definitions dynamic rather than static 3\. let users add new channels via the
UI rather 4\. show channel status so you know if a channel is already in use
by a link 5\. fix the SSL issue - maybe use lets-encrypt with dns
verification? Difficult thing is that this is intended to be used in intranet
where the simple domain verification methods won't work.

~~~
vitovito
Have you looked at some of the prior work in this area to see things that
teams wanted?

[http://danielodio.com/project-stargate-always-on-skype-
video...](http://danielodio.com/project-stargate-always-on-skype-video-
connection-for-remote-offices)

[http://danielodio.com/remote-always-on-connecting-our-
office...](http://danielodio.com/remote-always-on-connecting-our-offices-with-
sqwiggle)

Perch is a startup that's mentioned a lot in the comments, and I trialled it
and it was pretty nice, but it just shut down last month. Perhaps their
"customer stories" or "blog" sections have enough detail about the app's
features, or perhaps the Internet Archive has a full copy of their old site:

[https://perch.co/customer-stories/](https://perch.co/customer-stories/)

[https://perch.co/blog/](https://perch.co/blog/)

[https://web.archive.org/web/20160911054842/http://www.perch....](https://web.archive.org/web/20160911054842/http://www.perch.co/)

~~~
carlsverre
Just looked at perch. I remember seeing it when they showed up on the scene.
Too bad they didn't get traction. I think there is an opportuity in this
space, but it might just be for an open source entry rather than a startup.

~~~
vitovito
[https://papercutsoftware.github.io/teleportme/](https://papercutsoftware.github.io/teleportme/)
was an open-source-ish solution I came across recently (built on FaceTime),
but I haven't tried it. Seems like they're making similar design decisions as
you.

